# June 2020 Photo Challenge



## snowbear (Jun 1, 2020)

After being convinced by a member of *The Fan Club*, we are going to open the Challenge back up.
The theme will be in recognition of some events that are happening: _*Open or Reopen. *The contest will run for the months of *June and July 2020.  *_Remember, there's no one "right" way to interpret the monthly theme--think outside the box, get creative!

Winner of the Challenge will receive free TPF membership for 12 months.

HOW TO ENTER:
The challenge contest is open to any registered member of TPF.
1. Take a photo (photos should be taken during the challenge month, and should NOT have been previously posted to TPF). Resize photo to be no longer than 1200px on the longest edge.
2. Email photo to tpf.monthly.challenge@gmail.com as an attachment. Use subject line "June-July 2020 Photo Challenge" In the body of your email, include your name, TPF username, and the photo title.
PLEASE name your file the same as the photo title.

Deadline to enter is midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the contest closing month.

The TPF Fine Print
For your convenience, EVERYTHING you REALLY need to know to enter the contest is listed above. However, you may find the following information useful, should you wish to read it.

General Contest Information
1. One entry per person. However, you may submit a new photo to replace an entry made earlier in the month if you choose.
2. Images must have been taken by the person submitting them.
3. Images must be anonymous--images with watermarks or identifying information embedded in the EXIF data or title will be rejected.
4. The challenge moderators reserve the right to reject an entry for any reason they deem appropriate. You will be notified if your photo is rejected and given the reason for the rejection.
5. Contest moderators are not eligible to enter.
6. Entrants must be a member for at least 10 days and have contributed at least 10 meaningful threads including an introduction.
7. Rules 4, 5 and 6 may be suspended in the event there are fewer than three (3) entries for that month. The contest may also be canceled in any month containing less than three (3) entries.

Voting Process:
1. Submissions will be compiled into a voting thread within one week after the entry deadline.
2. Voting polls will remain open for one week.
3. In the event of a tie, the winner will be determined by a panel of moderators.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 21, 2020)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 22, 2020)

Let's hope *The Fan Club* will expand from now on, so this challenge can be organized like before. 
I think a challenge like this really belongs on _every_ photo forum, so let's all keep The Photo Challenge going!


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 5, 2020)

I hope the challenge stays because the challenge is a good way to improve and refresh your photography.  The photos bring inspiration through the current events, history, and story telling that the photographer captures with their camera.  This is an awesome opportunity for everyone to get up or get out and snap some shots.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 8, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> I hope the challenge stays because the challenge is a good way to improve and refresh your photography.  The photos bring inspiration through the current events, history, and story telling that the photographer captures with their camera.  This is an awesome opportunity for everyone to get up or get out and snap some shots.



I do, too but when you only get two people consistently entering and have to PM folks in the background to make the third person, it gets a bit depressing.  Challenges also make you think.  Don't forget to check out the non-photographic themed art challenge.


----------



## johngpt (Jul 8, 2020)

My apologies to all.
I had been contacted via PM about this and had intended to participate, but circumstances intervened.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 9, 2020)

@johnpt, that is correct - this is a two-month challenge, so get something and email it.  Be sure to include your screen name in the email.


----------



## johngpt (Jul 9, 2020)

Oho!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 9, 2020)

snowbear said:


> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the challenge stays because the challenge is a good way to improve and refresh your photography.  The photos bring inspiration through the current events, history, and story telling that the photographer captures with their camera.  This is an awesome opportunity for everyone to get up or get out and snap some shots.
> ...



I think you need to bump the thread more frequently.   I know I sometimes forget even though I may have an idea for the theme.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 9, 2020)

I went out for about six hours or so today to shoot just for this challenge.  My brain is perplexed, but I am having fun.  =]


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 13, 2020)

Has there been any submissions?  Not a bump...


----------



## snowbear (Jul 14, 2020)

I have a few, but I'm waiting for yours.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 17, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## snowbear (Jul 19, 2020)

Bu-Bump.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 29, 2020)

Send them in, folks.


----------



## singhharry12 (Aug 18, 2020)

I had been contacted via PM about this and had intended to participate, but circumstances intervened.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 18, 2020)

singhharry12 said:


> I had been contacted via PM about this and had intended to participate, but circumstances intervened.


Get some more meaningful posts and go for August-September.  Review the rules listed in the contest post.


----------

